# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  Who wants eBay style auctions / trading on MMOwned?

## Matt

eBay is removing all game related digital item sales from their site and banning them completely... Anyone interested in MMOwned setting up an auction system integrated into the site?

----------


## KuRIoS

voted as i did because I'm afraid that this will be a scammers paradise ie. giving our site a bad name.

----------


## WoWLegend

i for one am in favor of this, it could add publicity to the site. but KuRIoS is right.. i still voted yes.

----------


## Shingles

I agree with KuRIoS about giving this wonderful site a bad name, but we will get ALOT of publicity, I think, since Ebay is taking "those" actions. I decided YES.

----------


## Matt

alright.. well we can setup a test run and see how it goes from there?  :Big Grin:

----------


## KuRIoS

a test cant harm  :Big Grin:

----------


## ashley

i voted yes... but who voted no..., same on you :P

----------


## KuRIoS

i voted no!

----------


## leoj

I voted yes, but I expect this to be a private or top poster only deal. I can only imagine the kind of publicity this will bring... which is a bad thing. People not looking for hacks will come to the site and spam it up. I do not feel like sifting through hundreds of questions to find anything good. Possibly buy a second domain for this...

----------


## Tenche

No to me also. 

Not yet atleast.

----------


## tyman2006

i vote no... what KuRIoS said is true... btw... were a world of warcraft forum not an auctioning page...

but i guess we could do a test run to see how this turns out... :|

----------


## Glynbeard

i voted yes, because it could attract a whole new bunch of people, but what all the ppl who said no dicided on is tru so i think a test is a +++ idea before we choose anything for sure.

----------


## Enfeebleness

> voted as i did because I'm afraid that this will be a scammers paradise ie. giving our site a bad name.


*caugh**caugh*Gamerzplanet*caugh**caugh*

/agree
voted no


BTW: Yeah, make it like, 50+ posts or some junk, so it doesn't become just "I'm only using the site to sell and buy WoW stuff"
or we don't get people posting how they scammed some person on MMOwned or some junk...

Or 100+... or something
I'd say 50+ is bare minimum though...

BTW: Attracting people isn't always GOOD. Yeah you have more people, but if people are here for the sole purpose of auctioning then don't expect to see them post anything helping out the forum, or helping out anyone in any way or form....

----------


## EliMob441

I voted yes but i can see the downsides of scamming and if people get scammed there gona try to get mad at MMoowned while Mmooowned had nonthing to do with it than host the auctions Edit: If you do put it up mmoowned should get proff of this item or they give the items/gold to mmoowned so no scams can go though, like if you want to sell 100g you mail mmoowned the gold to a level 1 on the server let the person bid if they win mmoowne mails, but that woud be hard to if alot of people are doing it.

----------


## Shingles

In other words you want a middle man or someone to confirm every "product" is genuine?

We'd need ALOT of trustworthy people for that.

----------


## Beastslayer

I could see alot of scams going on... Have you read the "How to scam an account" guides in the Scam forum? Alot of accounts would get jacked, which would lead to bad rep on the site... I wouldn't want Matt to get sued. The site would be closed down, which means no more helpful-I'm bored-come-to-the-site-for fun kinda stuff.... I voted no.

----------


## idusy-org

I'm sticking to a NO.... Really don't like the idea...

----------


## Matt

Good news, site wont get shut down. I had a couple of ideas that will launch with the program in order to prevent fraud and ultimately make the trades better than eBay. :P
(the shop system isn't gonna get more items added to it because I wouldn't want to charge people real money for site upgrades since I consider gold on this site to have a somewhat monetary value to it: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/ishop.php)

----------


## Detzett40

I vote yes but i don't think we should do and "auction" I think it should be more like you state what price you want and then people can buy it or trade. And I agree with a middle man this will help ensure the account and ensure no scamming although this would be run by scammers :| but I don't think it would be a problem if we get a bit of profit from it and pay the people that are running the account transfers and gold transfers.

----------


## Kelindel

I voted no also. A scam/hack/exploit site doing trades/auctions is a bad mix 

IMO. Especially since an original owner can always get a WOW account back, 

via CD keys, payment history info, personal billing history info, ect. There is 

no 100% guaranteed trade/sale of a WOW account. Eventually our forums 

will fill up with people complaining, accusing, flaming, starting sh*t, and 

talking sh*t. Unless heavily moderated I would guess. Theres plenty of other 

sites that already do this let them handle the crap  :Smile:  Heres a few if anyone 

wants to check them out.

http://www.markeedragon.com/

http://www.playerauctions.com/

http://www.realpoor.com/

----------


## ReidE96

I said yes, although it is true it could be abused. Trial run is good. Or make it only available to people with a certain number of posts, or contributer+ or whatever. Something to stop folk signing up just to auction.

----------


## Matt

> I voted no also. A scam/hack/exploit site doing trades/auctions is a bad mix 
> 
> IMO. Especially since an original owner can always get a WOW account back, 
> 
> via CD keys, payment history info, personal billing history info, ect. There is 
> 
> no 100% guaranteed trade/sale of a WOW account. Eventually our forums 
> 
> will fill up with people complaining, accusing, flaming, starting sh*t, and 
> ...


 personally i think those 3 sites have really ugly/poorly designed auction systems and the one that is going to be used on MMOwned will be a LOT better.

Check the forum homepage and scroll to the bottom to check it out. Right now, only Contributors and up can leave ratings. All threads posted in the services section will be moderated.
I'm trying to think of a way we can screen registered users so there arent fradulent posts and replies... and so far my only idea was to charge a mandatory small fee to post a thread in this section. or pay a small fee to join a special usergroup that is allowed to buy/sell/trade and leave ratings. Contributors, donators and up will be able to use all the itrader features for free.

----------


## KuRIoS

> I vote yes but i don't think we should do and "auction" I think it should be more like you state what price you want and then people can buy it or trade. And I agree with a middle man this will help ensure the account and ensure no scamming although this would be run by scammers :| but I don't think it would be a problem if we get a bit of profit from it and pay the people that are running the account transfers and gold transfers.


what do you mean although this would be run by scammers? this would be run by the staff. I can say for my own butt that i have never scammed another person in wow or when real life money was involved.

----------


## Victor

Matt is the admin he knows that we're an wow exploits bots etc. site he just thought this could give more publicity to the site the man knows what he's doing,...

----------


## Detzett40

> what do you mean although this would be run by scammers? this would be run by the staff. I can say for my own butt that i have never scammed another person in wow or when real life money was involved.


yes, but this is a bots/exploits/scam site and how many people will trust that the trades/sales will be legit

----------


## Kelindel

Well I suppose if this was to be done...





> Originally Posted by Matt
> I'm trying to think of a way we can screen registered users so there arent fradulent posts and replies


A couple of ideas could be 

1. Set up your own verification service like http://www.trustwho.com/idservice.php

Sure you could just use that, but why not keep that money here for the Site 

to grow. 


2. Have a seperate registration for the new forums which requires alot more 

indepth/verifiable personal info. And/or a fee of say $2.99/month(just an 

example) and then use the paying credit card or paypal account to verify 

users are who they say they are. 


3. Create an additional rep system for buyers/sellers/traders allowing only the 

users who have been verified by whatever methods the site goes with to 

post and recive this type of feedback.


4. Add clause in user agreement or forum rules stating that all posts 

regarding buying/selling/trading/and related feedback stay in the forums 

dedicated to that, so that posting negative feedbacks or w/e in say a model 

editing thread can be a bannable offense.

----------


## 0-0-7

I voted yes, because I like that Idea, I mean where am I going to go after I buy my accounts to resell them?


And The whole scam thing, is their own fault because YES there is a scamming section but there are also posts on there on how NOT to get scammed.

----------


## kelat

i voted no, it just doesnt seem like a good idea, to me at least. you should give it a try though, and see how it goes.

----------


## Detzett40

> I voted yes, because I like that Idea, I mean where am I going to go after I buy my accounts to resell them?
> 
> 
> And The whole scam thing, is their own fault because YES there is a scamming section but there are also posts on there on how NOT to get scammed.


That's true... and if we create this then it would start out as the members that are here already and can be trusted.

----------


## KuRIoS

well look at the buttom forum on the forum page

----------


## Zamarack

I agree that this may be a god thing but it also might be a bad thing too

----------


## darkvader

Uhh dont, unless you know sql people will hack the auctions!

----------


## Elites360

Maby it should only be open to Donaters/ Contributers and up?

----------


## Detzett40

> Maby it should only be open to Donaters/ Contributers and up?


Yes put a restriction on it but maybe not restrict to people that donate because people can look at it as well hey at least I only have to pay $15 for an account.

----------


## leoj

Maybe require a person taking part in an auction to be a member with quality posts before the service started or that has donated. Then only allow others who buy an auction account for at least $20 to show they are serious and to get some nice profits for the forum.

----------


## Matt

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but I'm ending the Trade system test because there isn't a way to fully deter fraud without charging people money to verify their ID, similar to the http://www.trustwho.com ID verification.. so if anyone has any ideas of what we can do.. then I'll be willing to readd it.. also.. if anyone wants to try and create a similiar ID verification service (to trustwho) and needs help, I'd be willing to lend a hand so PM me.

----------


## KuRIoS

perhaps just keep the trading area, so we dont have to delete all these WTS posts. then it's up to the users to trust eachother

----------


## Matt

> perhaps just keep the trading area, so we dont have to delete all these WTS posts. then it's up to the users to trust eachother


That could work.. something to think about though because there still will be a good amount of fraud to look out for.. and worthless advertising..

----------


## KuRIoS

yeh... :/ 
thats true..

----------


## raunchy

Tell people to work out trades and auctions through Paypal between the buyer and seller. No liability on mmowned's part, and paypal has fraud protection and verification.

----------


## marick626

Perhaps you could put someone of the staff be an account verifier or something. Perhaps have that person test an account before it is able to be traded here. Ofcourse that person should be off high reputation and very well known. Lol, doesnt sound like too much of a good idea but it is an idea.

----------


## Detzett40

> Perhaps you could put someone of the staff be an account verifier or something. Perhaps have that person test an account before it is able to be traded here. Ofcourse that person should be off high reputation and very well known. Lol, doesnt sound like too much of a good idea but it is an idea.


I agree with this. If you go to the scam section and get some of the members from there (the one's who do all the paypal account scams) then it would be harder to scam because they know most of the ways to scam through paypal.

----------


## Archelf

i say we go cold turkey and not do any auctions better safe then sorry

----------


## Matt

the auctions section is already open to active members, contributors, elite usergroup, donators, and staff.

----------

